
Campus Researchers Try New Ways to Close a Gap in Mental-Health Care - EMRo
http://www.wsj.com/articles/campus-researchers-try-new-ways-to-close-a-gap-in-mental-health-care-1452535197
======
chris_wot
Ah yes, mental health care. It's fucking terrifying being brought into an
acute mental health unit. I leave out the word "care" because there is none. I
can only speak for Australians, but if a fellow country man ever finds
themselves in a situation where they _might_ be sent to Cumberland campus
(Westmead), lie, run or do whatever you can to get the hell out of there.

I was sent there after an episode and it was the most degrading, dehumanizing
thing that has ever happened to me. And they had to let me out the very next
day as I was perfectly fine. I _should_ have been home in a warm bed near my
loved ones, instead I froze all night away from those who care about me.

And just so we are crystal clear about how goddamn awful these places are: I
take regular medication, which if I don't take I can get severe withdrawal
symptoms. They "forgot" to chart it (I don't accept that for a moment), and
when I asked what was going on the staff member told me I was being obnoxious.

I put a complaint to the HCCC, the hospital apologised but they haven't fixed
shit. Do NOT go into the NSW mental health system if you value your dignity.

